# Battle Realms crashes and says "Could not find supported display mode"



## asleekaizoku (Aug 26, 2006)

I currently installed Battle Realms on my old computer.
When I have finished installed it, the program opened and then a black screen showed and then a dialog box opened and said "Could not find supported display mode".
I have tried to uninstall and re-install the program but it doesnt work.
I tried upgrading the graphics driver tot he latest version but that does not help.
I even tried to instal the latest version of DirectX and that still does not work.

When I ran "dxdiag" on Run.. on the start up menu, i went to display tabs and I executed Direct3D Test. When I ran the test Direct3D 7 did not work! It said that Step 8 failed or something. After that, I tried to do the Direct3D 8 and 9 and they both worked just fine. Its just Direct3D 7 that did not work.

I was wondering if the Direct3D 7 not working had affected the execution of Battle Realms. Or if not, what could I be doing that has made battle Realms not work?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you tried since then?

Also have you tried running the game in compatibility mode, assuming this was installed on Windows XP machine that you have mentioned in your other thread?


----------

